
Google’s ‘field research’ offered people $5 to scan their faces for the Pixel 4 - moltensodium
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/29/8934804/google-pixel-4-face-scanning-data-collection
======
moltensodium
This was submitted last week under a different site:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507529)

But this has more research and followup.

